
Apple’s Best Product Is Privacy, Not iPhone - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/apples-best-product-is-privacy-not-iphone-9919f5fc6fb7
======
PM_ME_YOUR_CAT
It's one of their selling-points, so ye that's pretty obvious.

